# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  رجو المساعدة في جهاز s7562 صيني

## SAMATI

ارجو المساعدة في جهاز s7562 صيني كيف امرر له  الفلاشجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## salihmob

ما هي مكشلة الهاتف في الاساس  
علشان في عده طرق للتفليش  
منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر  
عن طريق الفولكانو 
او عن طريق اللودر 
ولكل طريق نوع فلاشه معينه   
لذا ارجو ان توضح المشكلة بالضبط ايه لتحاشي ماطر تفليش هذه الاجهزة

----------

